# Bobcat wont start?



## DaySpring Services

I used my Bobcat S220 for about an hour yesterday of blowing. Went to start it up today and the starter will not turn. I can hear the solenoid click when I turn the key but that's all I get. Lights, heater blower turn of so I know it's not the battery which was replaced last year. I also Tried to jump it with the same result. Is it possible that the starter or something is frozen? Temps are in the low teens, single digits over night.


----------



## buckwheat_la

starter could just be worn out, or sometimes they get a little frost on them, take a hammer, or a metal bar, and bang on the starter housing, hit it firm but dont try to bust it off, then try starting it


----------



## rob_cook2001

How many hours are on the machine?
Robert


----------



## ajslands

make sure theres gas in it :laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

ajslands;951556 said:


> make sure theres gas in it :laughing:


That will help the starter turn?


----------



## rob_cook2001

cretebaby;951583 said:


> That will help the starter turn?


Cut the guy some slack, he just paid 399.00 for a fuel filter....


----------



## cretebaby

rob_cook2001;951620 said:


> Cut the guy some slack, he just paid 399.00 for a fuel filter....


:laughing:


----------



## ajslands

rob_cook2001;951620 said:


> Cut the guy some slack, he just paid 399.00 for a fuel filter....


that icluded labor and cleaning of inectors and a bottle of fuel addative


----------



## cmo18

ajslands;951634 said:


> that icluded labor and cleaning of inectors and a bottle of fuel addative


hahah and didnt you pay 350$ for a cement block for salt bins?


----------



## ajslands

chris_morrison;951642 said:


> hahah and didnt you pay 350$ for a cement block for salt bins?


nope my contractor did, i think there called premade retainer wall blocks or something like that, so they were freshly made, but he paid more than 350, idk the exact number but he wanted his wall to last a long time and those blocks still look like new


----------



## cmo18

ajslands;951650 said:


> nope my contractor did, i think there called premade retainer wall blocks or something like that, so they were freshly made, but he paid more than 350, idk the exact number but he wanted his wall to last a long time and those blocks still look like new


im just screwing with ya man, up here the blocks are made out of leftover concrete in the trucks. and they all have air in them to last, 60$-100$ each up here. I think your boss got fooled now back to the bobcat


----------



## andrewlawnrangr

OH lets not start on the concrete blocks again and this kid making random comments. a 220 does not run on gas.... but it does on diesel.

now for an anwser to your question

check the fuse block for bad fuses. follow your battery connections to the starter or some times there is a starter solenoid which could be clicking. you can jump the solenoid with 2 screwdrivers make sure you hold the handles and touch the metal to eachother. at this time have some one start the machine. leave it run and get a new solenoid

battery jump box

or battery charger due to cold temps


----------



## DaySpring Services

brought the torpedo heater out today and thawed it out a bit. Fired right up after 5 minutes. Glad it was a easy and free fix!


----------

